# Camjack Knurler



## mhooper (Feb 11, 2013)

The attached photos are of a knurler I finished based on Hawkeye's Camjack design.
I have made a few mods, I widened the distance between the pivot bolts, it worked better for my lathe. I also added a small pin to hold up the knurl arm when not in use. 

Thanks to Hawkeye for posting

mhooper


----------



## Philco (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice job on the build, so how did it perform?


----------



## mhooper (Feb 12, 2013)

Philco

Performance is great
The finish is good, the overlap is good.  Very little load on the tool post. 
If you crank down hard on the camjack screw, you can hear the lathe motor load up (2 hp).

Thanks for the post.
mhooper


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad to hear it worked for you. I think you're the first to post after making one. Your description really shows the power available.

I tried putting a spring between the arms to open them up when I first made it, but it just got all fouled up. I may try a torsion-style spring some day, back near the two pivot bolts.


----------

